
Is It Linux or GNU/Linux? - CrankyBear
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/it-linux-or-gnulinux
======
dekhn
it's GNU/Linux, unless of course you're booting a system that doesn't have a
GNU software stack on top of the kernel.

That said, I have and always have said "Linux" to refer to GNU/Linux systems
because it's easier and faster to say and people know what I mean/

